# 56" Bear Grizzly Question



## scott30415 (Jul 3, 2014)

I just got my hands on a 1970 56" AMO Bear Grizzly at 50lbs. The question is using a string 4" shorter than the AMO gives me a brace height of about 8 3/4. Is that correct for this bow? 7-8 1/2" has been norm for most of my bows.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 3, 2014)

A few twists in the string will adjust it that much. Even endless loop can be twisted to a degree anyway. But with grizzly four inches shorter would be right. Is that bow length AMO? I have a 1968 Bear Cub that says 60" but not 60" AMO. actual AMO way of measuring would be 58" with a 55" string, because it's a semi-recurve. 54" if it were a full recurve.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 5, 2014)

8 1/2 is on the upper end but not abnormal for your bow. If the bow shoots well there I would leave it or try untwisting the string to lower the brace if you want to experiment.
Bear only made that bow in 56" in 1968-70. Nice find!


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks guys for your help, I bought a 52" endless loop string using the rule 4" shorter than AMO for a recurve. With one twist in the string my Brace is just over 8 1/2 there is no more untwisting to lower my brace height. The bow is quite and shoots great with that string. Frank, its hard to beat a old Grizzly, I know this one is a 70 model it has a KR serial number. It had been neglected  but with a little TLC and polishing compound it looks almost new. It amazes me what people call junk, I got a Indian Archery Warrior recurve in the trade also .


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 12, 2014)

The Grizzly model has been around forever - Bear really got it right with that one!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jul 12, 2014)

sounds like I need to hang onto my 56" Griz @ 45#. Dave


----------

